# Detailing News - Detailguardz



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Summer is here! Don't go another detail with your hose and cords slowing you down. Feel the difference the Detail Guardz hose guides make when washing your car! Contact your favorite supply store to order yours. The Detail Guardz


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I have these, and they're brill. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a seller with a good price? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

Cookies said:


> I have these, and they're brill.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I just looked on ebay as only needed 2. I generally have the powerwash at the front and go down the sides so its just the front wheels needed.

Found them for £10.99 delivered for 2 (I chose red but would have preferred black so the neighbours don't take the p!ss )

pack of 4 are £15 ish


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Cleanyourcar do them - https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/detail-guardz-hose-eez-pkg-4


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I got mine from Imran at in2detailing

https://www.in2detailing.co.uk/catalogsearch/result/?q=Hose


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I received 2 from in2detailing yesterday. It's all I needed really and were the cheapest I could find. But of course I had to up my spend to £50 to get freee delivery lol. They look smaller than I imagined. I got the blue ones.


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

Got a couple from in2detailing whilst ordering some other stuff.
Been cursing the hose getting trapped under the tyre for years! 
I'd recommend them.

Got blue to match my calipers


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

macca666 said:


> I got mine from Imran at in2detailing
> 
> https://www.in2detailing.co.uk/catalogsearch/result/?q=Hose


Same here:thumb: use them every day now. But don't forget to remove them like I nearly did today :lol::lol:


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Just ordered from Imran on his eBay site. £10.95 delivered. 
Been looking at them for a while, bit the bullet eventually 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

chongo said:


> Same here:thumb: use them every day now. But don't forget to remove them like I nearly did today :lol::lol:


Haha - good point. I'll have to do something to make me remember them - like tie a knot in, erm, something lol


----------

